# Efren Reyes: The World's Best Pool Player!



## AnitoKid (Oct 7, 2008)

I just found another read on Efren Bata Reyes, aka The Magician! 
The article was written by Pat Jordan and was first published 
in the March 2005 issue of The Atlantic. 

It is one great read, friends!
And I kid you not!

Much thanks for looking, everyone!
*
Link is here, friends!*


----------

